# Kubota L245 strong enough to pull a subsoiler in clay?



## gt9772c (Jul 22, 2009)

Trying to break new ground for a garden. The clay field has not been plowed in probably 30 years. Can a 25 hp 2wd handle a subsoiler attachment? I am trying to find a cheap old one. Do you need to use a cross-hatch pattern to effectively break it up?


----------

